# Hair dye help!



## kawee (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok, so I'm normally dark, dark brunette. Yesterday I decided I wanted to lighten up for summer (at home, I know, I know,,,) so I looked online and tried using one of those hair color strippers first (2 boxes) Then I used a blonde color right after it... to be honest, I'm not sure if the blonde actually took or not, it didn't seem that much different than just the stripping. I used the new John Frieda mouse stuff. Now my hair is nearly white on top, and white/orange on the bottom. I'm going to get another color today and heres my question:

I'd like to go an ashy blonde... to do this do you think I'd need to erase the dye again? or should I just try putting it right on? Or should I just say f*** it and go back to dark brown? Heres a bad quality pic of the results:


----------



## lolaB (Mar 18, 2012)

Would you say your skintone is warm? I can't tell if it's just the color cast of the photo,but judging on that and your avatar photo, I'd go for something warmer than the ash blonde. 

 However, if you do have to strip your hair again, it might be better for your hair's health to just go dark again. Maybe a midtone brown with red undertones.


----------



## kawee (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm pretty damn pale!


----------



## lolaB (Mar 18, 2012)

Well then I'm not sure, lol! Maybe you should get a consult at a salon.


----------



## BrittanyCouture (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't strip it again yet. you need to give your hair a break in between or it will get really damaged. Stripping is the same as bleaching, you really only use it to make dark hair lighter, you don't use it to change the hue of your hair.Instead, use a purple/blue toner to tone down the yellow. I have also found that toner shampoos and conditioners are really effective. The bottom does look like it will probably need to be lightened again, but wait a few weeks. If you like the lightness of the top then only bleach the bottom darker colors next time, not the entire thing.


----------



## BrittanyCouture (Mar 18, 2012)

But don't buy an 'ash blonde' dye. Buy just the toner


----------



## kawee (Mar 19, 2012)

So this is what it looks like now:





Excuse the shitty pictures, my camera + Iphone literally just broke within a few days of one another. 

I liked it when I first saw it, but now I'm having doubts... my boyfriend doesn't like it (he's pretending he does, but I know he doesn't) he said it could stand to be darker. I'm naturally super dark brunette, which I've been since highschool. I just had a baby (3 months ago today!!) and in the process I gained 50 lbs, and he's (god bless his heart) ruined my skin and all that fun stuff. I've been feeling really, really down about myself and my appearance and wanted to try something different to lift my spirits.... I used to have the softest, nicest hair, and now it feels fried and like straw. I feel like I fucked up my hair for absolutely nothing. Going out of brunette was a big change for me... but I feel like thats where I should be. Here's what I look like normally:













Be honest, did I make a mistake going light? Should I go back to normal? Be honest, despite my pity post! lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2012)

Aw you were so cute pregnant! I do like your hair better brunette. Definitely get a deep conditioning mask (I LOVE LOVE LOVE its a 10! Miracle hair treatment...the one  in the tub, but the leave in is great too), and use it on your hair often until it starts to feel normal again.


----------



## Katla (Mar 19, 2012)

You look amazing as a brunette, but I can understand wanting to change and have some fun with your hair.
If its dry now you should wait a little bit and deep condition and use leave in conditioners and oils to try and regain some of the moisture.
I think if you try to go much blonder it will wash out your features, however a lighter brown could be a fun change, and a good in between. If you nourish the hair for a week or more, and then strip/bleach the darker bits a little more you might get a more even lighter blonde. The reason for the difference is usually what you had been doing to the hair previously.
The color corrective shampoos and conditioners will help getting the yellow tone out, or at the very least making it a bit less.
There are also supplements and certain foods that can help with getting the hair into better condition again.
The weight will come off, its only been 3 months, and the skin will get better as well.
Good luck with your hair.


----------



## Katla (Mar 19, 2012)

You look amazing as a brunette, but I can understand wanting to change and have some fun with your hair.
If its dry now you should wait a little bit and deep condition and use leave in conditioners and oils to try and regain some of the moisture.
I think if you try to go much blonder it will wash out your features, however a lighter brown could be a fun change, and a good in between. If you nourish the hair for a week or more, and then strip/bleach the darker bits a little more you might get a more even lighter blonde. The reason for the difference is usually what you had been doing to the hair previously.
The color corrective shampoos and conditioners will help getting the yellow tone out, or at the very least making it a bit less.
There are also supplements and certain foods that can help with getting the hair into better condition again.
The weight will come off, its only been 3 months, and the skin will get better as well.
Good luck with your hair.


----------



## kawee (Mar 19, 2012)

This is what we ended up with! A little lighter than my natural... but I was clearly meant to be brunette:









I hate that I killed my hair and put it through hell, just to go back to my color:| hahah I'll be conditioning for weeks!!


----------

